# Any opinions on 2021 Bachmann 4-6-0 .... 91803



## preprius (Oct 7, 2021)

I am requesting info about the 2021 Bachmann 91803 or it siblings.

For some reason I feel it would be better than buying old used LGB 2019.

Anybody own one yet? 
How many amps does it use in no sound mode?
Is it 1:20 scale, 1:23 scale, 1:29?
Is it max 22volts? 
Does it pull good load?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I would ask if the newer Bachmann still only drives the rear axle gear. LGB drives front and rear axle with gears!! My old LGB moguls also do not have pilot truck issues.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, there are some improvements in the details on the latest generation, and it has the improved gearbox, has for several years.

Is the drive train as good as lgb... no way... parts availability is often iffy for bachman, it's 1:22 scale approcimately... you can run it way over prototype speed, they have been run at 22 volts.

They are not fantastic pullers. Believe it or not, this is a low priced loco, just the price is high because of the new version.

You can read the evolution from version 1 to version 6 here:





4-6-0 Bachmann Big Hauler


Greg Elmassian web site on large scale trains and garden railroads, cigars, and computers




elmassian.com





These are a popular, generally ok built locos, with reasonable parts availability with reasonable pulling power.

I bought a used Audi over a new Toyota. The quality is higher.

Greg


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The Bachmann Trains Large Scale forum has several threads about the loco. E.g.
Bachmann Forum

Don't be fooled by the high 'MSRP'. Bachmann trains usually sell for 1/2 the listed price.


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Put my money on the LGB mogul as I have one that I got used in 1985 and still runs strong, only thing I have done to it is replace the idler gears once and lube it every year, also have a mogul chassis that I put under a bachmann body and added a rear pilot wheel and made me a prairie 2-6-2 engine and it pulls great, Bill


----------



## preprius (Oct 7, 2021)

I pushed the BUY button, and went to pick up a nice LGB set today. 2119 D 1985 made in Germany.


----------

